# Dish Tv Or Tata Sky ???



## clmlbx (Nov 23, 2006)

HELLO FRIENDS,

I want to go for dth services but i am confuse for which to go .dish tv or tata sky . which one is better ? is that correct that they have almost same features ? which one is more economy ? which one is best in features,services and money ?
do they provide all channels ?

so please help me out .


----------



## a_medico (Nov 23, 2006)

value for money - tatasky

Best customer care (very imp factor) - tatasky

Overall - Tatasky

I guess Dishtv have few more dumb channels... but tata have all the major ones.

I guess the initial price factor - dish is cheaper than 1k but not sure.


----------



## reddick (Nov 23, 2006)

I also gt TATA Sky...it simply rocks regarding sound,clarity,cc etc. etc.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 23, 2006)

any plans from the d.t.h providers on providing BROADBAND


----------



## ambandla (Nov 23, 2006)

go for tata sky. It's the better among the two.


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 23, 2006)

No doubt Tata-Sky!


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Nov 23, 2006)

i wish this thread would have come a few days earlier. took dishtv three days back. but where does dishtv lack? i think that cost wise both are equal. only that dishtv packs in all of DD channels...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 23, 2006)

+1 Tata Sky!


----------



## govind@PH4 (Nov 23, 2006)

I have Tata Sky. Yeah its true that dish comes with all of the DD channels, also in dish TV yoyu have an option of free channels  but Tatasky has better trained technicians. Costwise Dish is cheaper.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 23, 2006)

I hv a frnd who keeps on praising tata sky..........
Never used it but heard of it lot from him!


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 23, 2006)

tata sky is better than dish tv becoz tata provide u lot function.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 23, 2006)

Tata sky provides better picture quality(i read somewhere) , so if u have a hd display the only choice is tata sky.


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 24, 2006)

No!, I 've baught *Dishtv* 3-4 years ago and my friend recently got *Tata Sky*. I saw that there is no difference in picture and sound quality but as optumsprime says that it provide more functions. thats right but now *Dishtv* has started upgrading its software version. soon it 'll just like a tatasky.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 24, 2006)

JhonCena said:
			
		

> No!, I 've baught *Dishtv* 3-4 years ago and my friend recently got *Tata Sky*. I saw that there is no difference in picture and sound quality but as optumsprime says that it provide more functions. thats right but now *Dishtv* has started upgrading its software version. soon it 'll just like a tatasky.



3-4years ago!!! Did it exist 3-4 years ago?


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 24, 2006)

yes of course
I bought it on January 4 2004
when i bought it there was only 48 channels(only zee and DD) @ 108 rupees p/m


----------



## iinfi (Nov 24, 2006)

hi guys i live in navi mumbai....
plz tell me to which direction does the dish of Dish TV and TATA Sky face?
i v to place it only on my window as i live on the 4th floor of a 14 storey bldg. so dish cannot be placed on top of the bldg.
my window faces west


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2006)

*www.tatasky.com/channel-list.pdf
i was looking at some tariffs of tata 
guys chk the abv link
according to the above link all sports channels are in hindi except NEO sports.
does that mean i will get the commentry in hindi.???

wat if they change the existing tariff of Rs200 per month after i buy it??


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 27, 2006)

tata sky rocks


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 27, 2006)

hmm... to me... i think when CAS comes... i would go with Set Top Box and stay with my cable oparetor...


----------



## I Do Not Have A Username. (Nov 27, 2006)

Tata Sky is the best.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 27, 2006)

Of course  TATA SKY


----------



## kirtan (Nov 27, 2006)

TATA SKY is the thing for me.


----------



## visvo (Nov 27, 2006)

Everybody out here is voting for Tata sky.... but can any one give me the exact comparision between these 2 and guide me where the tatasky is ahead of dishtv ?


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 27, 2006)

thank you to all of u for ur responses .   


i just checked the tariff of tata sky .In introductory offer we have to pay 200 only per month ( first four months ) but what will be the subscription charges after that .


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 28, 2006)

visvo is rite!  and there is no difference


----------



## int86 (Nov 28, 2006)

Channel surfing in tatasky is fast. i.e. without blink.  I heard that tatasky can be hacked but dish cannot.


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 28, 2006)

I have regular cable tv. I would like to know (in as much detail as possible) what are the advantages of going for a service like Tata Sky. Also i live in a flat at ground floor. Will it affect the quality of transmission? Also is hdtv required to view tata sky? What about the channels? Will i receive all the currently available popular channels?


----------



## knight17 (Nov 29, 2006)

@int86
Hacked..How??


----------



## capri435 (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone heard anything about broadband through dth


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Dec 3, 2006)

tata sky is best ....


----------



## savithk (Dec 6, 2006)

tata sky is support for One TV i have two TV how tata sky support for 2 TV


----------



## gg_3000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Tata Sky jus rox man!!! Not many countries in the world hav such an High Quality Service! We shud be proud abt it..


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 6, 2006)

Tata Sky's the best.. offers u nice distortionless images and a considerably nice sound... go for Tata Sky


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 6, 2006)

In tata sky, can we watch cartoon network and pogo in english??


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 6, 2006)

Yup, in TATA sky you can watch Cartoon network in both english and Hindi..(also discovery and nat geo in both languages). 

By the way TATA sky is te best.....
I dont remeber but one of the children channel is available in 4 languages..(hindi, english, tamil and telgu)


----------



## Stick (Dec 6, 2006)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> thank you to all of u for ur responses .
> 
> 
> i just checked the tariff of tata sky .In introductory offer we have to pay 200 only per month ( first four months ) but what will be the subscription charges after that .



Wait and watch till CAS implemted in 4 metros

*CAS: TRAI fixes Rs 5 per pay channel  *From Jan2007 you need to pay Rs.70/- for All Free Channels and maximum Rs.5/- per paid channel per month (as per TRAI). But anything is possible in country like India, today they ask Rs.5/- tomorrow morning they can ask Rs.50/- per channel per month. So beware before choose and signup.



			
				int86 said:
			
		

> Channel surfing in tatasky is fast. i.e. without blink. I heard that tatasky can be hacked but dish cannot.



What do you mean by hack and how?


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 7, 2006)

tata sky will be a good option


----------



## spyder (Dec 8, 2006)

In both of dem u gotta buy 2 boxes if u want it for 2 TVs(1 costs 3500 in dishTV & 4500 in TATA Sky).
Monthly charges r half for one of d TVs in dishTV.

Or u can take video-out from one TV to video-in of other.
But can watch only d same thing on both.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 8, 2006)

Somebody please answer my above posted query. Also in Tata Sky, do have a choice as to which channels to have and which not or do they telecast all the channels?


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 8, 2006)

savithk said:
			
		

> tata sky is support for One TV i have two TV how tata sky support for 2 TV



They have an option for this. Pay extra Rs. 100 per TV upto max 4 TVs


----------



## GeekyBoy (Dec 9, 2006)

Can I connect a TV Tuner card to work with TATA Sky ??

What is the monthly subscription charges ?


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 10, 2006)

hi anyone can pls tell me how can i use tatasky in my PC pls reply fast it very urgent i have Pinnacle PCTV PRO tuner card


----------



## mr_356 (Dec 13, 2006)

1. Price for all channels are almost same for both.
2. In TATA Sky Quality of picture of star channels are best then Dish TV but zee channels are not that good.
3. Software of Tata Sky STB is slower then Dish TV.
4. I heard that sometimes in Dish TV some channels just gone sometime
though it comes back.(i heard not sure)
5. Package offering is wide in Dish TV then Tata Sky.
6. As there is no Radio channels in Tata Sky.


----------

